#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 我做了尾巴!

## o哈士奇o

繼昨天做完手套之後
今天做了尾巴

感覺有點粗...

目前只想到用迴紋針來固定在褲子後面

未來如果有做其他部位的話那可能還得想看看該怎麼銜接了.


點擊以顯示隱藏內容







感覺越來越獸化了!?

----------


## 帝狼

尾巴!!!!!好酷喔!!
我也想要 囧
是用什麼做的阿0.0?

呵呵 粗是還好
不過!! 毛不夠蓬!!!! 有點太順了XD"

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 尾巴!!!!!好酷喔!!
> 我也想要 囧
> 是用什麼做的阿0.0?
> 
> 呵呵 粗是還好
> 不過!! 毛不夠蓬!!!! 有點太順了XD"


布是鬼狼ghost01128帶我去買的  好像在永樂市場裡面

毛不夠蓬可能是布料的關係吧@@"

這禮拜去台北買材料完可能會開始做鞋子了

----------


## wingwolf

感覺挺不錯的呢
毛茸茸的摸起來肯定很舒服吧  :Mr. Green:  

話說爲什麽我感覺有些細了……（炸——
不過真正狼的尾巴就是這個粗細差不多

期待看到完整裝  :Very Happy:  

P.S.
那件衣服……好棒（喂）

----------


## 奔奔

我也有做過尾巴(紙做的.....)不過，也可以把鐵絲尖端包膠帶，結合獸尾掛在褲子後面

----------


## 菜鳥

是狼尾巴！看起來好像很不錯
給你個小建議：
如果尾巴可以再做得膨一點、然後稍微彎一點
這樣應該就會更好了！

----------

